# Common Buzzard



## Danny200

i have a common buzzard that i newly braught and its about 2 years old i keey it in a converted shed and was wondering what to do for the winter? do i keep it as it is in its Shed or do i need to put a heater or do something to keep it warm as its very cold outside...

also the man i braught him from said that he needs to be tied up at all times... i do not get that... if hes in the shed and cant fly or get out why dose he need to be tied up? how can he get onto his other perches and drink his water if hes tied up :S


----------



## LoveForLizards

I don't mean to be rude but it sounds like you don't quite have the knowledge nor experience to keep a bird of prey. They need a high amount of knowledge and hands on experience before you own one, as even small things such as being a little underweight can mean the difference between life and death. Do you have an experienced, seasoned mentor close by? With all that aside...

Have you got any pictures of the shed?

Some birds of prey need to be tethered at all times as otherwise they will crash around the aviary, ruining their feathers and potentially damaging their wings, feet and cere. A bird that is tethered should only have one perch in the aviary/mews unless you're using a trolley system. Is the bird manned down? Fat, thin, flying/hunting weight? Male? Female? Last flown?

If the bird can be freelofted (without any risk to its welfare - often tethering is the best thing!), then it is fine to be free lofted without a heater during the winter. If it's tethered, depending on your housing, you may need to install a very gentle heater for the winter, just to keep the temperature warm enough to avoid issues such as WTO. The bird, if tethered, should be tethered at least 18" off the ground throughout the winter. 

Birds of prey don't constantly need a water bath, and in the winter they should only have one for a couple of hours during mid day or so. A bird that's wet and out in the winter is asking for trouble.

For the most part, if you keep it at a good weight, then you shouldn't need too much for the winter, but weight management is very important and perches, exercise, etc.


----------



## anthony reilly

I think this is were things need to be licenced =/. We can't have people just buying birds like this person has and having not even an ounce of knowledge about keeping birds of prey you should of built a proper aviary and not just stuck him in a shed..The best thing i think you should do is give the bird to someone who knows what there doing and not buy another bird unless you have knowledge and experience about it


----------



## LoveForLizards

anthony reilly said:


> I think this is were things need to be licenced =/. We can't have people just buying birds like this person has and having not even an ounce of knowledge about keeping birds of prey you should of built a proper aviary and not just stuck him in a shed..The best thing i think you should do is give the bird to someone who knows what there doing and not buy another bird unless you have knowledge and experience about it



A properly converted shed is fine and often more suitable than a generic aviary for birds of prey...
I'm happy to help the OP in any way I can if it improves things for the bird. : victory:


And I've only just realised who I'm replying to. :lol2: Long time no speaky.


----------



## anthony reilly

LoveForLizards said:


> A properly converted shed is fine and often more suitable than a generic aviary for birds of prey...
> I'm happy to help the OP in any way I can if it improves things for the bird. : victory:
> 
> 
> And I've only just realised who I'm replying to. :lol2: Long time no speaky.


do i know you lol ? pm me


----------



## Scoffa

The common buzzard being a native species will not need a heater so long as it's perch is 2ft or more above the floor. Your 1st problem is how much to feed particularly with these cold temps.


----------



## LoveForLizards

anthony reilly said:


> do i know you lol ? pm me


Pm'd.


----------



## anthony reilly

Scoffa said:


> The common buzzard being a native species will not need a heater so long as it's perch is 2ft or more above the floor. Your 1st problem is how much to feed particularly with these cold temps.


At least 4-5ft off the ground and to make sure theres no draft getting in, if he's just got a 'shed' then build an aviary onto the side of it.


----------



## biomass

anthony reilly said:


> I think this is were things need to be licenced =/. We can't have people just buying birds like this person has and having not even an ounce of knowledge about keeping birds of prey you should of built a proper aviary and not just stuck him in a shed..The best thing i think you should do is give the bird to someone who knows what there doing and not buy another bird unless you have knowledge and experience about it


No disrespect but, I do not see why anyone should need to have a license to keep a buzzard, nor any other raptor. Just because he keeps the bird in a converted shed and has limited knowledge, going from what he has said, It is not any different than someone buying a pet snake and not having the correct accommodation etc. Or worse, the countless abused, neglected dogs in this country which in my opinion is way worse than keeping a buzzard in a shed!
I am sure the buzzard will be just fine,with a little thought given to its care and husbandry.


----------



## anthony reilly

biomass said:


> No disrespect but, I do not see why anyone should need to have a license to keep a buzzard, nor any other raptor. Just because he keeps the bird in a converted shed and has limited knowledge, going from what he has said, It is not any different than someone buying a pet snake and not having the correct accommodation etc. Or worse, the countless abused, neglected dogs in this country which in my opinion is way worse than keeping a buzzard in a shed!
> I am sure the buzzard will be just fine,with a little thought given to its care and husbandry.


Right so stuck in a shed with no where to fly about is ok is it ? Hmm.. Like any animal someone wants you should always gain knowledge before getting it. its not like keeping a snake atall, he would have to learn and read bout the bird for atleast a year before getting a bird, you have to learn how to secure the bird, man it, husbandry, health, food, weight reduction (if he chooses to fly the bird) and training. Do you do all that with a snake ermm i don't think so


----------



## biomass

anthony reilly said:


> Right so stuck in a shed with no where to fly about is ok is it ? Hmm.. Like any animal someone wants you should always gain knowledge before getting it. its not like keeping a snake atall, he would have to learn and read bout the bird for atleast a year before getting a bird, you have to learn how to secure the bird, man it, husbandry, health, food, weight reduction (if he chooses to fly the bird) and training. Do you do all that with a snake ermm i don't think so


What about the thousands of parrots stuck in cages in this country, cared for by well meaning owners who have not a clue about what species of parrot they own, feed it a standard pet shop seed mix and top up its water dish? Acceptable? Parrots in general are WAY more intelligent than a buzzard! Don't get me started on owls! Should parrot owners be licensed? You seem to have avoided why you feel owning a raptor should necessitate owning a license.:whistling2:

I keep both parrots and raptors, and snakes!! The former twenty odd years.
Your advice is sound, but owning a buzzard does not make them special, any more than buying a parrot in a pet shop........dogs........well they are special


----------



## miss_ferret

biomass said:


> What about the thousands of parrots stuck in cages in this country, cared for by well meaning owners who have not a clue about what species of parrot they own, feed it a standard pet shop seed mix and top up its water dish? Acceptable? Parrots in general are WAY more intelligent than a buzzard! Don't get me started on owls! Should parrot owners be licensed? You seem to have avoided why you feel owning a raptor should necessitate owning a license.:whistling2:
> 
> I keep both parrots and raptors, and snakes!! The former twenty odd years.
> Your advice is sound, but owning a buzzard does not make them special, any more than buying a parrot in a pet shop........dogs........well they are special


in an ideal world, everyone would thoroughly research any animal purchase and get some experience before hand, but as a quick flick through only this forum on any given day would reveal: they dont.

bird of prey keeping/falconry is becoming increasing popular in this country, something i have very mixed feelings about. introducing some sort of licence or accreditation scheme (or a mentor scheme like they have in america, which, although by no means perfect, is better than the nothing we have over here) could hopefully stop the suffering of these birds on mass before it starts. i am well aware it goes on as we speak all over the country, but on nowhere near the scale i think it soon will.

your right in that BOP dont qualify for special treatment over parrots or dogs, but they arnt kept on anywhere near the same level. yet. policing a dog or parrot licence now would be a nightmare, but there is still time to impose a BOP licence and stop raptors facing the same potential levels of neglect. 

house a bird of prey incorrectly and it will become stressed at least, dont feed it correctly and it will die very quickly. even something as simple to correct as using the wrong equipment will kill a bird. while some are more resilient than others, they die or escape very easily in inexperienced hands.

il leave the comment on the intelligence level of owls alone, suffice to say i think they are far more intelligent than given credit for.


----------



## biomass

miss_ferret said:


> in an ideal world, everyone would thoroughly research any animal purchase and get some experience before hand, but as a quick flick through only this forum on any given day would reveal: they dont.
> 
> bird of prey keeping/falconry is becoming increasing popular in this country, something i have very mixed feelings about. introducing some sort of licence or accreditation scheme (or a mentor scheme like they have in america, which, although by no means perfect, is better than the nothing we have over here) could hopefully stop the suffering of these birds on mass before it starts. i am well aware it goes on as we speak all over the country, but on nowhere near the scale i think it soon will.
> 
> your right in that BOP dont qualify for special treatment over parrots or dogs, but they arnt kept on anywhere near the same level. yet. policing a dog or parrot licence now would be a nightmare, but there is still time to impose a BOP licence and stop raptors facing the same potential levels of neglect.
> 
> house a bird of prey incorrectly and it will become stressed at least, dont feed it correctly and it will die very quickly. even something as simple to correct as using the wrong equipment will kill a bird. while some are more resilient than others, they die or escape very easily in inexperienced hands.
> 
> il leave the comment on the intelligence level of owls alone, suffice to say i think they are far more intelligent than given credit for.


A great response Miss ferret. And I agree with most of what you have said. However, I still think licensing will never happen, and in my opinion its going to be completely unworkable, if they ever tried to implement it.
Raptors in the past did have to have a license, such as a car license, but they did away with it many years ago other than with native raptors. 
In my opinion keeping a buzzard in a suitably adapted shed, fed well etc is not a problem to me,not that I would recommend a converted shed as ideal! compared to say a mollucan cockatoo kept in a 3 ft square cage and never having the opportunity to fly, socialise and end up mentally scarred for life! Sadly the situation for many.

Raptors in general are no where near as intelligent as parrots, with exception of some... caracaras being one. 
Owls are in a different league altogether, and its not there intelligence that springs to mind!!!!


----------



## anthony reilly

biomass said:


> What about the thousands of parrots stuck in cages in this country, cared for by well meaning owners who have not a clue about what species of parrot they own, feed it a standard pet shop seed mix and top up its water dish? Acceptable? Parrots in general are WAY more intelligent than a buzzard! Don't get me started on owls! Should parrot owners be licensed? You seem to have avoided why you feel owning a raptor should necessitate owning a license.:whistling2:
> 
> I keep both parrots and raptors, and snakes!! The former twenty odd years.
> Your advice is sound, but owning a buzzard does not make them special, any more than buying a parrot in a pet shop........dogs........well they are special


 A parrot is a pet its been domesticated to be a pet and i personally don't see a problem with the smaller parrots being kept in a cage aslong as its big enough. A buzzard is a raptor and not a pet by any means, Yes a parrot has a strong beak but a bird of prey has 8 talons that have the power to crush and i'm sure you don't see half the stuff i see on other forums about birds of prey and if you did then you would understand why i think there should be a licence. I'm not alone on this either.


----------



## Scoffa

There is the LANTRA Begining Falconry Award, it isn't fantastic but it is achievable by most people. Unfortunately it's not compulsory. When DOE used to exist falconers were not only licensed but they were inspected regularly as well. I started falconry, after an experience day and then spent 2 years reading, without a mentor. I found training a dog far more difficult than the bird.


----------



## mrkeda

anthony reilly said:


> A parrot is a pet its been domesticated to be a pet and i personally don't see a problem with the smaller parrots being kept in a cage aslong as its big enough. A buzzard is a raptor and not a pet by any means


How can you be so ignorant? If as many people who kept parrots kept a buzzard you'd be saying that a buzzard is domesticated. How has the parrot been domesticated?


----------



## FelixM

Scoffa said:


> There is the LANTRA Begining Falconry Award, it isn't fantastic but it is achievable by most people. Unfortunately it's not compulsory. When DOE used to exist falconers were not only licensed but they were inspected regularly as well. I started falconry, after an experience day and then spent 2 years reading, without a mentor. I found training a dog far more difficult than the bird.


I'm doing the same ATM after doing a couple of days, I did a weeks training with two falconry teachers and am hoping to do the LANTRA award soon. I think it is bad of course, buying any animal without knowledge but especially a BOP as they are particularly labour intensive due to importance with weight and feeding and exercise etc. But the OP can redeem himself by researching and looking after it properly.


----------



## FelixM

Also, birds don't fly much at all in the wild (buzzards at least) only from perch to food and back. In an aviary, it doesn't need acres to fly around.


----------



## anthony reilly

mrkeda said:


> How can you be so ignorant? If as many people who kept parrots kept a buzzard you'd be saying that a buzzard is domesticated. How has the parrot been domesticated?


Ermm no i wouldn't be actually... the parrot is known as a pet a buzzard isn't, simple as that


----------



## anthony reilly

FelixM said:


> Also, birds don't fly much at all in the wild (buzzards at least) only from perch to food and back. In an aviary, it doesn't need acres to fly around.


Yeah your right birds of prey especially are very energy efficient, less flying they have to do the better


----------



## mrkeda

anthony reilly said:


> Ermm no i wouldn't be actually... the parrot is known as a pet a buzzard isn't, simple as that


I'm sure alot of people with buzzards wouldn't agree with that.... and I'm a sure that there's a shit ton of people who think a bearded dragon isn't a pet, or a snake or even a frog. I don't know you can be so single minded.


----------



## FelixM

well, as my first bird, I'm either getting a buzzard or a harris hawk. I'd love an owl but their attention span is worse than mine and I would rather have a bird that flies lol


----------



## simonreptilecrazy

*hi*

i have flown and kept birds of prey for many year i know of many people that keep birds of prey in converted sheds the good thing about converted shed is you able to keep weight under control 

best thing to do with the buzzard is to keep a close eye on weight it wont hert to get a heater for it but you dont need it as like most animals it uses fat to keep it warm


----------



## Denise aka Martini

Just read through all your posts was curious did the original post get any help in the end? :whistling2:


----------



## anthony reilly

simonreptilecrazy said:


> i have flown and kept birds of prey for many year i know of many people that keep birds of prey in converted sheds the good thing about converted shed is you able to keep weight under control
> 
> best thing to do with the buzzard is to keep a close eye on weight it wont hert to get a heater for it but you dont need it as like most animals it uses fat to keep it warm


Kepping a buzzard in a converted shed has nothing to do with weight control haha, it's to do with how much you feed the bird...


----------



## anthony reilly

mrkeda said:


> I'm sure alot of people with buzzards wouldn't agree with that.... and I'm a sure that there's a shit ton of people who think a bearded dragon isn't a pet, or a snake or even a frog. I don't know you can be so single minded.


Them animals you mentioned are sold in a 'PET' shop do you see any buzzards being sold in shops...:whistling2:


----------



## mrkeda

anthony reilly said:


> Them animals you mentioned are sold in a 'PET' shop do you see any buzzards being sold in shops...:whistling2:


I bet you didn't see them in pet shop when only a few people had them either, the same with most animals that end up in a pet shop. Just becuase an animal is not seen as a common pet it doesn't mean it not and it certainly doesn't mean that any animal not seen in a pet shop isn't a pet.


----------



## OniExpress

miss_ferret said:


> introducing some sort of licence or accreditation scheme (or a mentor scheme like they have in america, which, although by no means perfect, is better than the nothing we have over here) could hopefully stop the suffering of these birds on mass before it starts. i am well aware it goes on as we speak all over the country, but on nowhere near the scale i think it soon will.


Just a general response, but speaking as American-born the regulations in many/most states are pretty much insane. Speaking specifically for Maine, the process basically requires a minimum of one year as an apprentice to an individual who has held a license for a certain number of years (it's been a while; I've forgotten exactly how many). However there's literally no incentive for someone to take on an apprentice (aside from having someone for free labor), _very_ few people qualified to do so, and no actual test or checklist to qualify the newly trained individual.

Oh, and entry-level individuals can only keep wild-caught adult Red Tails. :-/

The system over here is _much_ better in the sense that there are not regulations actively strangling the practice to death. The requirement is currently on the ethics of breeders to only sell to qualified individuals, which certainly isn't always perfect but seems to be working much better in general.


----------



## Hamish198

Sorry to jump in guys, I don't know anything about keeping any birds other than ducks and chickens....but are you all saying that legally there are no laws about keeping birds of prey in this country ? (apart from the rare ones obviously)

Hamish.


----------



## OniExpress

Hamish198 said:


> Sorry to jump in guys, I don't know anything about keeping any birds other than ducks and chickens....but are you all saying that legally there are no laws about keeping birds of prey in this country ? (apart from the rare ones obviously)
> 
> Hamish.



Basically. No more than keeping a dog, for instance.


----------



## miss_ferret

OniExpress said:


> The system over here is _much_ better in the sense that there are not regulations actively strangling the practice to death. The requirement is currently on the ethics of breeders to only sell to qualified individuals, which certainly isn't always perfect but seems to be working much better in general.


we're going to have to agree to to differ on this. i believe its the lack of regulations that are damaging falconry and BOP keeping in general. there needs to be something in place to stop 'breeders' selling to anyone who turns up with money. which even a quick glance through threads on here, the IFF and birdtrader type sites will show is happening every day.

of course, in an ideal world, we wouldnt need anything in place. but while the 'i want a hawk and i want it now' mentality is present, and there are breeders more than happy to cater to it for a few quid, i can see this type of thing happening more and more Boy mauled by a pet hawk: Toddler, 2, nearly blinded... but bird's owner says it didn't mean any harm | Mail Online and thats what will lead to regulations that make the USA's falconry controls look liberal.

as always, its the minority that will ruin it for the majority.



Hamish198 said:


> Sorry to jump in guys, I don't know anything about keeping any birds other than ducks and chickens....but are you all saying that legally there are no laws about keeping birds of prey in this country ? (apart from the rare ones obviously)
> 
> Hamish.


the only laws that exist relate to the A10 document needed for native and European species, and all that proves is that the bird is captive bred.


----------



## OniExpress

miss_ferret said:


> we're going to have to agree to to differ on this. i believe its the lack of regulations that are damaging falconry and BOP keeping in general. there needs to be something in place to stop 'breeders' selling to anyone who turns up with money. which even a quick glance through threads on here, the IFF and birdtrader type sites will show is happening every day.
> 
> of course, in an ideal world, we wouldnt need anything in place. but while the 'i want a hawk and i want it now' mentality is present, and there are breeders more than happy to cater to it for a few quid, i can see this type of thing happening more and more Boy mauled by a pet hawk: Toddler, 2, nearly blinded... but bird's owner says it didn't mean any harm | Mail Online and thats what will lead to regulations that make the USA's falconry controls look liberal.
> 
> as always, its the minority that will ruin it for the majority.


Basically, yeah. :-/ I'd like to see some kind of knowledge-based license; something that's actually attainable and not completely prohibiting people from getting into the practice, while at the same time standardized and rational (unlike DWA, which varies greatly and is often up to someone's personal opinion).

Until that point it's up to buyers/sellers to vote with their wallets, so to speak.


----------



## Kev.K

I once done a valuation on a house in Swinton. 

I was talkin to the owner in the kitchen, when her three kids came running through followed by a buzzard running after them. I'd never seen anything like it. It was more like a dog than a bird. Talons were scary looking though.


----------



## Scoffa

It's no good asking for buyers to be licensed until breeders become licensed! The Harris hawk is what will cause the death of falconry.


----------



## miss_ferret

Scoffa said:


> It's no good asking for buyers to be licensed until breeders become licensed! The Harris hawk is what will cause the death of falconry.


i was referring to a specific licence (ie for both breeders and keepers), sorry should have made that more clear.

i see where your coming from regarding Harris's (think thats right, never sure what the plural is), but its not fair to blame them, after all its not there fault they train easily, dont die easily, are mild mannered enough not to take your eye out if you mess them around and every breeder and his dog seems to think breeding them is the way to a healthy bank balance. 

as a falconry bird, the Harris is a fantastic all terrain/most prey vehicle, especially if you dont want the potential unpredictable nature of the Gos, its not its fault its become the staffy of the BOP world.


----------



## Scoffa

When the first Harris' were brought into the Uk they were something stupid like £3000 each. My mate went to the first field meet they were used and they were out stripped by a pheasant.


----------

